# String walking and bow tune



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Since the weather was really nasty my last few days off, I decided to do some experimenting with bare shafts. I shoot barebow and stringwalk. My arrows seem to get stiffer in spine as I crawl down the string. In other words my 50 yd mark is 3 fingers just below the nock, point on and I shoot a bullet hole with the bareshaft through paper at about 5 yds. As I crawl down for shorter distances the arrow acts more stiff, tearing the paper 1 inch to the left of point with my fingers 11/2 inch below the nock for 25 yards. Wondering what exactly is going on and why that happens. Any thoughts on barebow tuning? Gar.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I did a one inch string walk through my chrono a few days ago and found that the arrow slowed down by serveral ft/sec. I will have to rerun my test since the documentation of my results has disappeared.

I saw on one of the barebow DVD's from 3 Rivers that you have to stiffen the plunger as you increase distance when string walking. That is why I use a Beiter. I stiffen my plunger from one to one and half turns when going from 70 M (split finger) to 18 M (one inch crawl).


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

My understanding of it is that as you walk further down the string from the nock, the braced length of the arrow shortens* effectively stiffening the spine; you also get less distance from the nock to the bows brace height which lessens the opportunity to transfer energy resulting in a slower arrow, also contributing to effectively stiffening the arrow.

* The distance of your draw remains the same but the nock is on string above your fingers and due to the angle is closer to the arrow rest.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

*stiff spine*

Greysides is correct. The further down you crawl, the less you pull back the arrow which stiffens the shaft. The experiment is use a clicker and you will notice it is harder to pull through the clicker the further down you crawl.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

My experience is in line with what Hank and the video (Modern Traditional I guess) says and oposite what Greyside said. That being that the arrow acts weaker as I crawl down teh string.




Hank D Thoreau said:


> That is why I use a Beiter. I stiffen my plunger from one to one and half turns when going from 70 M (split finger) to 18 M (one inch crawl).


I find the same thing. As I crawl up the string I have to weaken the plunger or as I go down I have to stiffen it. It is the opposite of what I would expect but I have found this on three separate setups now.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Tuning*

So I am guessing the best tuning is for the longer distances and accept the poorer arrow flight for the shorter distances. Perhaps movind tension in the button is best for field. Good point on the clicker test, I am going to measure draw length changes. Looking for a easily adjusted button, I don't seethe old Cavalier, any suggestions?


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Depends. No use tuning only for the 80 yard shot in field when most of the shots are closer. No need to tune for 50 yards during the winter for 20 yard shooting.

This is where the Beiter is a big help in that you can tune it on the fly and just remember the setting for the various yards.

Right now I'm tuning for 20 yards for indoor and just using a Cavalier as I don't really need the click flexibility of the Beiter.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I said it backwards. I stiffen the plunger at longer distances. I shoot 90 and 70 with a stiff plunger and then soften it for 50, 30 and 18. Arrow velocity goes down as you increase string crawl. That should result in the arrow acting stiffer. You would expect to have to soften the plunger to compensate. That is what I do. I hope I did not screw up my logic again. My brain hurts...I can't think about this any longer.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Found my chrono data

41 lb on fingers Best Zenit barebow with 36 lb Border CXB limbs
Three fingers under: 190 +/- 2 fps
1 inch string crawl: 186 +/- 3 fps

The variation is probably due to my shooting rather than the chrono since I have no draw check on my bow.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks and testing*

Thanks guys,
My testing will continue and I have rewatch Ty Pelfry on Dvd. Iwill report my findings here. Garrie


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

*Barebow tuning*

Pilotmill,

I also stringwalk and shoot barebow. when it comes to tuning, I have had better luck when I bare shaft tune for a middle distance. Max distance for me at the nock is 50 yrds so I bare shaft tune at about 20-25 yrds with my plunger in about the middle of its range of stiffness. For all other distance I will either increase or decrease plunger tension. A plunger (beiter) with markings on it helps so that I know where I am at all times. When I get my bare shafts dialed in at a middle distance with the plunger also in the middle range, I feel that I can better adjust for all other distances. I will also commit to memory the plunger tension setting for any given distance so that all I have to do is look at the plunger to see if it is set up for the shot that I am going to make. If it is then I forget about it and shoot. If it is not, then I adjust the plunger to the setting for that distance, then forget about it and shoot.

WTE


----------

